# New 26kbrs



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all, We just recently purchased our 08' Outback 26KBRS. Ive been looking at them for over a year, at least the 26RS and finally decided to just do it. Even found one with the decor we wanted, Havana
Our last trailer was a Trail Lite Bantam Flier Hybrid, while it was fine initially it just was to cramped after several camping trips. So we decided to get into something bigger.
We already did an overnighter locally as a dry run, so far so good, only 1 small issue that was fixed with a screwdriver in about 2 minutes, 3 screws came out of the pop out table next to the sink area, we really like the quality of the Outback so far.
Hopefully I can get around to some of the mods that I see alot of people doing, converting the pop out drawer to a full drawer is definatley one.
Hopefully the Outback will provide us with many years of fun and comfort!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mmonti to the Outback Family
Conrats on the 26KBRS nice model
Enjoy your new TT for years to come

Don


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!

We had the same problem with our pop-out table. We never use ours anymore and I've seriously considered taking the thing off and tossing it in lieu of a "real" counter extension mod. One of the guys on the forum (can't remember who) actually made a cabinet that sits on the top of the heater intake cabinet. He also found a piece of laminate that is close to the color of the sink and glued it to the cabinet he made. Looks pretty good and is a LOT more stable looking then that cheap pop-out table...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the New TT, and welcome to the Outbackers









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the FAMILY!!!*


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/KBRS family!

Ed


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome! We love our 26kbrs!










Lisa


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Great to see another 26KBRS Mike; we just picked ours up yesterday and did an over night dry run also. Funny, that table was the only thing that bothered me - otherwise we like the quality and our Havana interior! Take the poll on which model you own and try to bump us up a bit!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

mmonti,

Congrats on the new 26KBRS and welcome to Outbackers. You'll love this site!

Enjoy and happy camping!


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Looking forward to being part of outbackers.com.

Happy 4th!!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WELCOME!!









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

_& Congrats on the 26KBRS_ 









Tami


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new 26KBRS!!!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Enjoy your KING BED! That is a great model!

Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mmonti
















to Outbackers!
AND Congrats on your new 26kbrs! 

What part of So Calif are you in and where did you purchase your Outback??
We are in Costa Mesa...I'm hoping to get a local rally going here pretty soon, so keep an eye out!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------

